# Show me your Begonia



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

Me and my GF loved to collect different species of Begonia...i will post more soon...


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Whoa, buy me some dinner first? Haha nice flowers man!


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see there are more begonia collecters here! Please show more pictures on this forum(and seeds to my home)I have a ?hybrid or botanic spec . Should be from Madagascar. Do you ,or anyone knows the specie?

Grtz Wim


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

This thread could be more useful if you add the names of the species in the pictures. Nice collection you have going.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I second JP's comment, trying to learn as much as I can about plants and associating names with the photos would be very helpful. You have a great collection!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Nice to see there are more begonia collecters here! Please show more pictures on this forum(and seeds to my home)I have a ?hybrid or botanic spec . Should be from Madagascar. Do you ,or anyone knows the specie?
> 
> Grtz Wim


Hi Wim,
This looks like it could be Begonia nana from Madagascar. There seems to be a few different forms of this species, as well as a few unidentified related species. But a good starting point would be B. nana.


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

i will try to find it on the internet there Specific Names...=)


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

BoyBegonia said:


>


Dragon wing Begonia?am i right?


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

Please name it if you know it...Thanks...


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Manuran It,s a good startand maybe a form of B nana.
When i bought this spec . it had a label named B bogneri x mariae,but could not find info anywhere.
I like the small begonia,s ( i,m not the only one) and yellowflowering begonia,s like these .The Buttercup (right)should be the hybrid of the B microsperma and B prismatocarpa


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

Newly Bought Begonia and i dont know there specific names...hehe


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

maybe later i will put some more pics if i can buy another different Begonia...im looking for a color blue leaves begonia cause its kinda rare in here...


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

Wim van den Berg said:


> Thanks Manuran It,s a good startand maybe a form of B nana.
> When i bought this spec . it had a label named B bogneri x mariae,but could not find info anywhere.
> I like the small begonia,s ( i,m not the only one) and yellowflowering begonia,s like these .The Buttercup (right)should be the hybrid of the B microsperma and B prismatocarpa


this is kinda rare in our place...nice plant u got there...


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

haaayzz!!!too bad the gardener wont sell me this begonia...so i just take a snap...=(


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Wim,

this species is a hybrid of 2 Madagascar Begonia species. One is certainly B. bogneri, I think the other is B. marojejyensis, but I am not sure of this. Most of the times thay are labeled as B. x 'Marobogneri'.

Got a new Madagascar species growing here ; B. lyallii lyallii f. masoalensis ; a real beauty !

Regards,

Stijn




Wim van den Berg said:


> Nice to see there are more begonia collecters here! Please show more pictures on this forum(and seeds to my home)I have a ?hybrid or botanic spec . Should be from Madagascar. Do you ,or anyone knows the specie?
> 
> Grtz Wim


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Stijn.............. at this time i have Bogneri and the hybrid in flower, real nice !
Please show some of the Madagascar begonias .(

Ps ik heb dat boek gekocht van Mark c Tebbit Begonias.echt een aanrader!)


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Wim,

here is a picture of a very nice Begonia, growing in Marojejy NP - Madagascar at an elevation of 1250 m. If anyone knows the name - let me know.

Next a picture of my B. bogneri some years ago ; unfortuneatly I lost this beauty.

I also got the book - I can recommend it to anyone with an interest in Begonia's.

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Here are four that do quite well in my vivs.

Begonia "Rex" culitivar




















Angelwing begonia














A beautiful little begonia for which I lost the label and can't remember the name














Begonia bowerii


----------

